# Goodbye, sort of



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy. I just want to say thanks for all of the conversations, tips, and Camaraderie over the years.

I am bad sick and have been for 3 months. It took three trips to the emergency room, and two weeks in the hospital before they figured out what was wrong with me. They finally decided I have Histoplasmosis. Which is a good thing, I guess. Because the only other thing they thought it might be was cancer.

I was seen by seven doctors, and the last one went into my chest and took samples of nodules (spots) on my lungs. He was the specialist and decided I have the Histoplasmosis thing.

I have been extremely weak and tired, coughing a lot. My wife has been taking care of my birds for the past two months. I have been barely able to walk from my living room to my bathroom. Pretty much recliner bound. I am swollen with so much water in my body, that I can not lay down to sleep. I have to sleep sitting up in a chair.

It sucks.

I didn't start receiving medication until two weeks ago, and I am told that it will take at least 6 months to recover, but most likely longer.

The drug they are treating me with is Itraconazole. It fights fungus. That is basically what Histoplasmosis is. A fungus in my body. It is affecting my breathing and my eyesight the most.

I have to give up the hobby of pigeons. I am finding homes for most of my birds, among club members. Histoplasmosis usually comes from bird poop. But is possible to get from dirt (because that is where wild birds poop). It is not uncommon in the Ohio Valley and Mississippi areas, from what I have been told.

I may pop in to this site now and then. But once my birds are gone, I will be out of the sport. I have a complete Unicon clocking system and a complete Benzing (G2) clocking system. I will try to sell them locally and if I can not, I will put them on this site for sale, at a decent price.

I will miss my flying race horses, and I will miss many of y'all. But this disease is kicking my butt. It was a chore just to make it to my office and computer and type this.

I feel sorry mostly for my wife. Not only is she taking care of me. But she used to do 80% of everything around this place before I even got sick. Now she is doing 100% of everything that needs to be done.

I am expected to recover eventually from this particular disease, but they are sending me to get my heart checked out, as I may have Congestive Heart Failure, partially because of this problem

If it ain't one thing, it's another. But what ya gonna do.

Take care, and I pray none of you get this stupid disease.

P.S. I do not want any donations, flowers or cards. And I won't be able to use the computer much until I get a lot better. I know who here will be thinking of, and praying for me. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. But I do expect to recover pretty good. Time will tell.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Prayers and best wishes!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope you get well ..it ok to be out of the sport ..family and your health comes first!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Will send a prayer your way, I know how you feel in 2004 I had a brain aneurysm my wife had to do every thing, for most of a year I didn't even know I had a wife. So if I can pull out of that you'll do just fine, when you get well take that lovely wife out and spoil her for awhile. God bless
Dave


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hope this condition improves sooner - you're a fighter! All the best.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

You sir are one of the two people I respect the most on this forum! God speed in your recovery sir!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Special greetings from West Virginia....We do care about Ohio St fans...hahahahaha!!!!
Get well,and the birds will be happy to see you again later on....
*Best to you and yours*....Alamo


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure enjoyed being a part of the race you hosted.....nobody did it better!


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear Walt, I wish you a speedy recovery. Prayers to you and especially your wife.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Also wishing you a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I hope you feel better sooner rather then later!!! Its okay pigeons aren't everything, there are other important aspects to life, pigeon guys seem to forget that every now and then.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Praying for a speedy recovery for you! Please keep us updated. Be sure to add some good organic supplements like a multi vitamin and allicidin (anti-fungal), they will help you recover faster. *


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your ill health. I went through something somewhat similar but not nearly as severe. After 30 days of visiting Drs and hospital for tests I was finally diagnosed with pigeon breeders disease.
I had symptoms that sound similar to yours but not that severe. I lost 30 pounds in the 30 days and was prescribed steriod drugs which caused fast improvement and recovery. A side effect of steroids for me was an insatiable appetite, and so in 30 days I gained the weight back.
I was supposed to get rid of the pigeons, but I could not bring myself to do it. I have modified my loft and management and still can have them without problems so far.
The Dr and my wife are not in favor of this decision. If the disease recurs I will be forced out.
Good luck to you. I will say a prayer for you. One thing is certain and that is good health is necessary for a happy life.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish you the best Conditionfreak . God speed .
Kurps


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Prayers to you and your wife as well as a fast recovery!


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear this conditionfreak.I have enjoyed reading your posts for years and wear almost neighbors.Take care of yourself I"ll be pray for you and your family daily.And please keep in touch with us.GOD BLESS


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry for your health problems and hope things get better for you. Enjoyed reading your postings through the years. We all with this hobby face futures like this and I am waiting my turn. Years ago I told a young one to get an education instead of starting this hobby but with the love of the bird and flying this is hard to do as just as hard for me to not help a bird in time of need especially when you look into their eyes. So glad you have a support system behind you and seriously best of luck and better health for you. c.hert


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Get better and take care. Maybe after you get better you will still visit here. Either way take care of your self


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear it Walt. I'm very happy to hear that it is curable and that you will eventually be feeling well again. If you need anything from someone south of you not too far, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Wow I had read about that disease awhile ago, scary for sure. Best wishes and take good care. U have no choice.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*I'm so sorry*

I hope you and your wife get through this as fast as possible. 
I'm very sorry for your pain and suffering. 
I never did get to meet you on here because I'm kinda new just joined last fall.
I started my pigeon adventure last fall with George my rescue pigeon.
He was sitting on the neighbors porch railing so I started talking to him he followed me down the driveway I feed and watered him and he never left me.
I will be praying for you that you have a speedy recovery. Take care and try to drop in and give us all a update. Hang in there, Chris


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your situation. May God bless you and help you through your journey.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish you a speedy recovery so you can return to your daily activities in no time.


kalapati
San Diego
http://www.bluebarloft.com/


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't imagine being without my birds, but all we really have in life is our health. Although I am sure you hate making it, you have made a wise choice to protect your most valuable asset.

Wishing you a full recovery,
Chuck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

give yourself the time you need, never say goodbye but just see ya later! Take the time out to stretch a little even in your chair, do as much as you can. Feel well soon!


----------



## Maine Fancier (May 7, 2013)

Godspeed and get well soon sir.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have not been on here in a while. Just catching up. I wish you the best and a speedy recovery. Please let us know how your doing when you are able. Best wishes, Jim


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Update. This histoplasmosis is not bothering too much now. But I had two minor operations last week and I am now on dialysis. My kidneys shut down suddenly.

I am doing okay though. Dialysis is three days per week, about 3 to 4 hours each time. I am looking at it as my new part time job.

I found homes for about half my birds. Still working on the other half. Its tough to find homes for adult racing pigeons in these parts. Most pigeon people have more birds than they should already.

I found homes for my miniature horse and my alpaca. I am still looking for homes for two African Grey Timneh male parrots that are not tame. They were used for breeding and have never been pets. Females are hard to find but males are pretty common.

They will outlive me.

I sold both my Benzing and my Unicon clocking systems to friends. Sold them for little more than a song. But I never did care about money. (much to my wife's sadness).

Thanks for all of the well wishes and positive comments. I plan on living another 10-12 years. Just out of pure stubbornness.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You just keep a positive attitude and we will send a prayer your way.

If you still have my PT Classic bird I'll buy him and pay shipping just let me know what you want.
Dave


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Get well soon!!!

Take care, rest well, and I hope you find time to show your wife how much you love her!

All the best for the birdies!


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

conditionfreak said:


> Update. This histoplasmosis is not bothering too much now. But I had two minor operations last week and I am now on dialysis. My kidneys shut down suddenly.
> 
> I am doing okay though. Dialysis is three days per week, about 3 to 4 hours each time. I am looking at it as my new part time job.
> 
> ...


i'll take all your birds if you can send them to Canada.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> You just keep a positive attitude and we will send a prayer your way.
> 
> If you still have my PT Classic bird I'll buy him and pay shipping just let me know what you want.
> Dave


Sorry Pete. It was given to a fellow club member who wanted it, before I read your offer. I probably should have contacted you first to see if you wanted it, but things have just overwhelmed me lately. I apologize.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

No problem Walt you do what you have to do, I was just tossing out an offer. Did you get a ped for the bird I can send one if you didn't.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

No ped necessary for the new owner. He said that "papers don't race". 

Ha Ha

Thanks again.

(Man, I can't believe the quality of some of the birds I just gave away. Just makes me sick to my stomach)  Oh well.


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

Walt thank you for the birds you gave me 2 years ago help me get back in birds and I have help 3 others and now we have a club going to fly young birds this year you have helped many loft so thanks and take care Earl Reynolds London Ky.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I going to call you Walt because it's shorter than your forum name. I'll get to my point now, I'm sorry to hear about your illness and will say that this forum will never be the same with your absence. I personally have enjoyed your input and your willingness to share you thoughts and knowledge with us , even though most of us are strangers to you. THANK YOU !


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Wishing you and your wife all the best. I don't race, just rescue and some rehab, but have enjoyed your input in the past. I know what it's like to have breathing difficulty, and how great the good days can be when they come.
-- Larry


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope the medication kicks in soon and you are up on your feet and feeling better. 

May God bless you and your family with happier times very soon.


----------

